# A picture of our newest member



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

of our family. We renamed him Murphy. He just didn't look like a Finn to us.

Here he is, he's 8 weeks old today!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww he is a wee stunner.


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

I normally wouldn't dress up our dogs but since it is so cold outside and with all the snow we have I have to put his sweater on. He's so cute with it on.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol this was Echos when she was a puppy about 9 weeks old


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Murphy is adorable.  I love the sweater!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

well how did it go.


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

It went really well. The girls were so surprised. We all just love him to pieces! He's such a good puppy! I have to upload the video so you can see him.


----------



## Millie66 (Nov 24, 2009)

He is gorgeous and definately looks like a Murphy!

Alison x


----------



## adrienne06 (Dec 29, 2009)

So adorable!!! I love the sweater


----------



## adrienne06 (Dec 29, 2009)

Too cute!!! I haven't found a sweater that looks decent on Ziva yet...she's too fluffy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol she will only get fluffier


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

adrienne06 said:


> So adorable!!! I love the sweater


I found the sweater at fleet farm for $3.95. I couldn't pass it up.


----------

